# Pupil looks like it exploded...



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

On two of my red bellies one of their eyes looks like the pupil exploded...

one of them almost got eaten so I put him in a hospital tank until he was healed enough to get put back into the big tank...he hasnt eaten very much in about two months...I dont know how he is still living...he isnt smart enough to eat pellets from the top of the tank and when I put in fish fillets he takes about two bites and thats it. The only thing he does is hide behind the plants and thats about it...Im not sure if he can see out of it 100% because he sometimes runs into stuff.

The other one is the biggest guy in the tank and it seems like he can see fine out of it and it has been like that for a few months.

Do you think this could be something that is fixable or caused from an injury?

Thanks


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

does its eye look white. If it does its probably ammonia burn.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I managed to get a couple of pictures- not the best but they give you an idea- The eye that I am worried about is the one on the right side of the fish. The left eye has a really little white dot, it looks like a little piece of skin hanging off of his eye...

I looked a little closer at the bigger fish and it looks like his pupil it ALOT smaller then his other eye. I thought it was bigger, I was wrong...What could this be?

(The pictures are of the little guy that almost got killed)


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

sprtslvr785 said:


> I managed to get a couple of pictures- not the best but they give you an idea- The eye that I am worried about is the one on the right side of the fish. The left eye has a really little white dot, it looks like a little piece of skin hanging off of his eye...
> 
> I looked a little closer at the bigger fish and it *looks like his pupil it ALOT smaller then his other eye*. I thought it was bigger, I was wrong...What could this be?
> 
> (The pictures are of the little guy that almost got killed)


the same thing happened to one of my reds, it wasnt ammonia burn in my case. I think they got in a fight and one of them nipped the other ones eye, that might have happened to yours.

Are the p's new to the tank, that might be why they arent eating very often. It is also very common for p's to be skittish and hide.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I have raised these little buggers since they were an inch big. I just checked my ammonia level and it was 0= The only problem I have with my water parameters is I have high ph. I think the tap water here is high so now I need to figure out how to lower it a little, ill try peat gravel or whatever it is. I already have a piece of driftwood.

Here is a pic of my tank- havent posted one in awhile....Ill add one to the pics section too..


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Melafix and water changes should fix it in a week or two.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I did a water change and added some melafix. We will see what that brings.

I also checked me water parameters and this is what I got:

Ammonia = 0
Ph = 8.0
Nitrate = 30
Nitrite = 0

I tried adding some ph lowering stuff and it didnt do anything... I also tested my tap water and it came to like 7.2,, why would it be so high in my tank? I do weekly water changes, sometimes even twice a week just to suck some of the crap out of there...


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

it will be fine i had pygos he must have hit something it will get better


----------

